# Live Shrimp and Circle Hooks?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Planning on drowning a lot of live shrimp when down there. Anyone use circle hooks for Live Shrimp? It's been years before I have really inshore fished and in the past, have simply used a treble hook through the head under a poppiong cork or sometimes through the tail on a bottom rig. Any suggesstions on how to hook em and if circle hooks work well?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

small circles are all i use inshore...live shrimp through the horn or tail...


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Circle hooks work very well for inshore fishing, the Owner Mutu Lights are the way to go. I hook them in both the head and tail depending on the situation...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

might want to check the regulations - i think that using treble hook w/ live bait may get you in trouble


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

I use a kale hook or a "wide gap hook." I like it better than a true circle because it is easier to hook a shrimp with and easier to get out of a trouts mouth. It works as well as a circle for catching fish in the corner of the mouth.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea, thats all I use with live shrimp inshore. Usually under a Cajun Thunder rattling cork. I always hook it through the tail (up through the bottom and out the back about 3/4 the way back) and work it back to me so that tends to give a fleeing look to it. It works great.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

> *60hertz (7/28/2009)*might want to check the regulations - i think that using treble hook w/ live bait may get you in trouble




I think your'e right about that. 



I second using wide gap hooks for trout while fishing with shrimp.


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

All i do is inshore fish.So my favorite with live shrimp is a 1/0 live bait hook and a flatline around structure and grass lines. hook them in the second knuckle from side to side it works really well.........


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I as well use the circle hook with 20 lbs flour carbon leader.I always free line my baits! Some times depending on windI may add a split shot or two. but the free falling of the shrimp to me produces.I just dont like all that hardwear to deal with i use a 2/0 because it is less chance on hooking those pesty pinfish!!


----------

